# iFrame mit fixer Inhalts-Breite runtersizen



## DrMueller (6. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

evtl. hat da jemand eine Idee: Wir geben einer Seite eine fixe Breite. Nun möchten wir die andernorts einbinden, jedoch nicht so breit. Wir möchten damit erreichen, dass kein horizontaler Scrollbalken aufploptt, sondern die Ziel-Seite sich der Breite anpasst und ggf. Seitenumbrüche macht.

Gibt es da so eine Möglichkeit? Lässt sich so etwas evtl. mit Jquery lösen? Also nach dem Laden die Zielseiten-Breite der iFrame Breite anpassen? 


Wie immer vielen Dank im Voraus für alle Ideen


Müller Matthias


----------



## DrMueller (12. September 2012)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## djheke (13. September 2012)

Versuch es mal so.

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function hoehe() {
document.getElementById("myframe").height = document.getElementById("myframe").contentWindow.document.body.offsetHeight;
document.getElementById("myframe").contentWindow.document.body.style.width = document.getElementById("myframe").offsetWidth + "px" ;

}
</script>
```


```
<iframe src="http://www.deinedomain.de/" id="myframe" width="100%"  marginheight="0px" marginwidth="0px" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" onload="hoehe()"; ></iframe>
```


----------

